# Dealing with yellow and wilting leaves



## TheXGrasshopper (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys...here's a quick tip I picked up for dealing with yellow and wilting leaves. Let me know what you guys think and if you have any other remedies!

Dealing with Yellowing and Wilting leaves

There's also a pretty cool resource there to check on your local water supply's toxin content.

Comments and suggestions welcomed my friends 

Scott


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

balcony gardens are a test ... :gaah:

While I do not have a balcony, I did pick up some balcony boxes for the green house. Up side down tomatoes with herbs on top. (what can I say ... they were on sale and fit perfect in the green house.) But they have been a pain, so far ... water, a must every day and yea, yellow and wilting leaves
... :gaah:

After the heat :gaah:came in they were moved out of the green house to a more cooler place. 

I'm waiting now to see how they do ...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

May need some nitrogen for the yellow leaves.Put some shade over them now that its so hot.My next wish list has a huge piece of light shade clothe on it.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I just took care of the yellowing problem a few weeks ago with blood meal. I used some old compost (bought from a local guy last year) and this years’ batch (same guy but this year delivery) in the garden. I figure that the woody part of the compost was not finished working and was sucking the N out my soil. Some plants nice, dark green and in the next hole not as happy with yellowing lower leaves and more of a light green on the whole plant. Some dolomitic lime and blood meal, some time (a week) and coming right back to life. The lower leaves are still yellow and falling but all new growth is looking great.

We’ll get wilting here in the heat of summer. Even with deep rooted tomatoes and peppers the sun and heat can be brutal. They will wilt early afternoon and come back to life after the sun goes behind the trees. The shade cloth would be perfect. I just move plantings around until I find a spot where they get enough sun but they won’t wilt as much.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Yep I was going to suggest bloodmeal and fish emulsion


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Centraltn said:


> Yep I was going to suggest bloodmeal and fish emulsion


We just watered well and added organic fertilizer with bloodmeal.Used fish emulsion last year,need to get some more.

My knee has been out with bakers cyst for several weeks now.Plus the heat is 110 with humididy index .So have'nt weeded or mulched nearly enough in our new garden area.


----------

